# Sound Side



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone been having luck fishing the sound around Navarre and Gulf Breeze? Want to take my son out this weekend.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

YES. Get up early - the bite starts at first light and when it's over it's really over. I've been catching some quality trout/reds on live shrimp and a popping cork. Hard to beat that old reliable combo. Calm mornings the top water action has been really good as well.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have not been out, but my neighbor has caught quality slots reds in the area the last three trips in the late afternoon on mirodines.


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Terrific, thank you guys! I'll let you know how we do.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

CComfort12 said:


> Anyone been having luck fishing the sound around Navarre and Gulf Breeze? Want to take my son out this weekend.


I know it's not the exact spot but still the sound. I've been fishing Hurlburt Field Soundside for the past couple weeks. There are rays/cats all over, once the sun sets the trout/reds become active. Reds have all been small, slot trout with a few being over 20" (live shrimp or finger mullet, no luck on artificial). Bullshark have also been thick, most in the 5-7' range and a few I have hooked I couldn't turn (avet TRX 30w...).


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the additional intel, I think we are going to pick up some shrimp at Broxson's Friday evening and tie to dock for early AM fishing, now that you put it in writing sunset is hitting too may have to try Friday evening and Saturday AM. Thanks again!


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

With the bull sharks, I know you can keep with 54" length to fork but the regs state you have to keep fish intact. You can remove the gills and I always gut sharks right away but I also saddle them to get the meat off immediately to keep the ammonia out of the meat. If I saddle them and keep the carcass would this be considered intact? We will be fishing from long private dock but my luck FWC will check me out and I want to be sure I'm on the up and up, if I cant saddle then looks like I will bring a grill and do steaks and tacos on the pier. Anyone know the interpretation of intact>?


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Had good luck last Friday off Soundside Drive with live shrimp around mid-morning. 2 upper slot reds and 3 specs 18-23". It was much slower today. Only one keeper, but it was a nice 26" red.


----------

